# Paramount ID and value



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Apr 25, 2019)

Our shop has the potential to restore these two chrome beauties. My research is limited; I don't have the serial numbers yet. Judging by the pictures, they're probably '71 or '72 P13 or P15s.  The Ebay sold section doesn't have any in chrome. I've been through the Waterford and various Schwinn sites but am having trouble narrowing down the ID and value. I doubt the Shimano pedals are stock.


----------



## Roger Henning (Apr 25, 2019)

The serial numbers on the left rear drop out are the only way to date a Paramount.  That will give you the exact year and month the bike was made.  If you contact Waterford and pay a fee they will give you everything that is known about the the bike.  Roger


----------



## Eric Amlie (Apr 26, 2019)

The one with the pics looks like a P13(no eyelets) that someone put on the triple crank from a P15.
Edit: I see the rear of both bikes are in the pics and neither has eyelets.


----------



## unregistered (Apr 26, 2019)

They both look like pretty easy "restore" projects! Maybe new cables, tires and tubes, if that? 

As far as valve, I'd say $1,200-$1,500 a piece - ballpark.


----------

